# staples vs resolvable stitches for spay



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

What have been people's experiences with their vets, as to who uses the resolvable stitches vs. staples?

We had Kendra spayed last week, and our vet used the resolvable stitches vs staples, which is what I had assumed she would get, as my aunt who had her shepherd spayed a couple months ago had staples.


Poor Kendra was supposed to be in kennel prison for 10 days.....it lasted all of 2 before I was tired of her looking at me like she was the most dejected thing in the world, and she was allowed to be out with us in the house, provided she wasnt doing her normal tearing around and being a nutcase.

No issues with the stitches, and she's slowly starting to grow her hair back (thank god she's not long haired, she'd look even goofier then she does right now)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've had a range of different things,,stitches, staples, glue..

Only once had a problem with a spay using stitches, the dog had a bad reaction to a bad batch of gut stitch and had to be opened back up and redone


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne was spayed at the end of July, and she had the disolvable stitches. They never gave her a problem, and she healed beautifully.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

I had a male that somehow got to his staples and removed each one years ago...That was not fun and I haven't gotten them since...only stitches


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My girls have all had dissolvable sutures. I myself had 3 C-sections, the one time I had staples was MISERABLE. They itched, pulled, got infected, and made the healing process MUCH slower than necessary. After my own personal experience, I swore I'd never have staples in the dogs.


----------

